

Prototypal inheritance in PHP - danielmunro
https://github.com/danielmunro/phrototype

======
danielmunro
Inspired by a presentation on magic methods at the Seattle PHP user group last
night, I created something that should never be coded: a small composer-
enabled php lib that implements prototypal inheritance.

~~~
yogo
Maybe implement __unset and possibly __isset

~~~
danielmunro
good call, done. Thanks

